# 97 Ford 7.3 Powerstroke Help



## oldriver88 (May 5, 2008)

My 7.3 is acting up on me. While backing the truck up to hook up the boat, while idling, it just suddenly died. No warning lights, no codes, nothing. It did this three times. It's been doing this for the past couple of days now, but only when it's cold. I just replaced the cam positioning sensor, so right now, I don't know where to start next?? It runs fine after it warmed up...???

Thanks for the help....


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Have you checked the oil level, fuel filter, and air filter?


----------



## oldriver88 (May 5, 2008)

Just had the oil changed, and the air filter could use a change out. I just replaced the fuel filter with the oil change....I will double check the levels though.


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

Only cold maybe Glow plug relay.Or just a bad Cam sensor ,it has happen to me.


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

For a moment I thought this was one of my older threads. Still trying to figure out my problem. Looks like its the Ford dealer in Aransas Pass is going to have to jump in.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Also check your fuel heater circuit in the fuel bowl...it gets dirty and corrodes...Ford had a heavy duty unit they started utilizing in the Excursions. This is more important that the glow plugs with the climate we live in.


----------



## lou5036 (Aug 12, 2005)

GIve Me A call at The shop 281-839-7382 Louis' Diesel Service.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Mine did the same thing it was hard to start and then it would just crank! Nothing at all ! So my PS Mech played with it for a few days the oil tank on top was dry filled it up and still nothing so he replaced to parts on top of it one I dont know what it was the other was the HP oil pump. So then it was getting enough oil pres to start then after sitting it would not so back in it well it ended up being a bad o ring around one of the injectors letting the high oil presure bleed down after sitting its back up and running great again he made a gauge (of course they have a special tool for this ) to check the oil preasure in those steel braided lines to check the presure.


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

paragod said:


> Mine did the same thing it was hard to start and then it would just crank! Nothing at all ! So my PS Mech played with it for a few days the oil tank on top was dry filled it up and still nothing so he replaced to parts on top of it one I dont know what it was the other was the HP oil pump. So then it was getting enough oil pres to start then after sitting it would not so back in it well it ended up being a bad o ring around one of the injectors letting the high oil presure bleed down after sitting its back up and running great again he made a gauge (of course they have a special tool for this ) to check the oil preasure in those steel braided lines to check the presure.


Sounds like my father's problem only it started when the oil resevoir was topped off.


----------



## oldriver88 (May 5, 2008)

Hasen't doe it in a few days now...I'm gonna start replacing the injectors and necessary stuff soon (glow plugs, glow plug relay, ect..) Hopefully it will fix the recurring problem.


----------



## christmas racing (Sep 1, 2010)

It's ok to replace parts the parts house is always glad to sell you parts even if they don't fix your problem. Call your auto shop that you know that will not rip you off . Ask them how much it will cost to check it out . Most good shop will know the problem that you are having or has ran across the same problem before and have a better ideal whats wrong . It might be cheaper to find out from a shop than changing a lot of exspensive part that you don't need . Hope this helps you in some way or another .:cheers:


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

call my brother, sammy at 281-755-7692. he is a senior master auto/diesel mechanic for ford. he will be able to advise you.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

oldriver88 said:


> Hasen't doe it in a few days now...I'm gonna start replacing the injectors and necessary stuff soon (glow plugs, glow plug relay, ect..) Hopefully it will fix the recurring problem.


Stick with the inexpensive easy fixes first. Injectors are expensive and a pain to get to as are the glow plugs. Have someone do a buzz test on the injectors to determine which one is bad if in fact any are. Typically if you have a bad injector, the truck will idle rough. I would start with the glow plug relay as it is simply a starter solenoid and can be tested. Next I would pop the fuel filter and look at it and the fuel heater...clean it while you are in there. Report back what you find.


----------



## lou5036 (Aug 12, 2005)

Im also a senior master tech from Ford 20 Yrs of service & had enough of the B.S with ford & left & opened My shop In April.I also have been working in Diesels since 1987.


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

Can you recomend any Ford diesel mechanics in Rockport area?


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

you might have more luck posting a new thread in the ttmb looking for a rockport mechanic. good luck.


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

I took your advice and made a new post. No need getting this thread off subject.


----------



## oldriver88 (May 5, 2008)

Changed the fuel filter and checked inside the bowl. Everything looks "ok". Cleaned the fuel pressure regulator screen, also. That was a little dirty. Still need to change out the glow plug relay soon before winter comes.....was geting tough to start near the end of last winter. Original problem has not showed u p for a few days....we will see if it come back.???


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

my friends 2002 7.3 just took a **** on him with his truck half-way down boat ramp...Had to pull him out and it still want crank.It just shut off and WILL NOT START..thinking it might be ford security system acting up????we did change out cam sensor.still nothing.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

waterwolf said:


> my friends 2002 7.3 just took a **** on him with his truck half-way down boat ramp...Had to pull him out and it still want crank.It just shut off and WILL NOT START..thinking it might be ford security system acting up????we did change out cam sensor.still nothing.


How much fuel is in the tank?


----------



## specktackler55 (Apr 11, 2005)

*'97 powerstroke problem*

try dieselstop.com forums I have found answers to about every problem I've ever had with mine on this site. Good luck.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

+1 on Dieselstop.com

Sometimes. it's hard to get a response there, but the chance are, your question has been answered in a previous post. Great source of information for our trucks.


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*UPDATE on 2002 7.3*

Found the "PCM" power control module had went out...that's why it wouldn't communicate with the diagnostic computer that were hooked up..


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks for the ideas


----------



## bcavnar (Jul 23, 2010)

i have a 97 f350 with the 7.3 powerstroke in it ford has the cam shaft postion sensor as a recal i have not took mine in yet but if ur going to change the injectors call jason murff he can get you a deal on them

jason murff(murffracing)-832-693-9727
http://murffracing.com/


----------



## Dawg (Oct 4, 2010)

I remember when I worked at Ford ,we saw alot of crank sensors go bad,would not set any codes & would act up at times. The hot shot drivers always kept a backup sensor in the truck.They are pretty easy to change. Can't remember if the problems happened when cold or hot,but remember the engine would just die.


----------

